#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Woodstock '69

## oversound

Ik ben weleens benieuwd of iemand foto's heeft van de geluids installatie die werd gebruikt op woodstock. (de begin jaren dan)
Heb lopen googlen maar ik kan niets vinden.
Of iemand mischien gegevens van welke merken er werden gebruikt en types enzo?

Ik vind dit namelijk erg interresant om te weten hoe ze zoveel mensen van geluid konden voorzien in die tijd.
Zal wel een boel oud hout geweest zijn :Big Grin: 
Dit is de enigste foto die ik heb gevonden waar je iets van geludisapparatuur op ziet

Alvast bedankt,
Emiel

----------


## Orbis

deze foto kwam ik onlangs tegen...

----------


## DJ.T

Heb daar een aantal keer de video van gezien, geweldig!
Echt veilig zat alles niet in elkaar, maar wat wil je op het eerste grote muziekfestival.
Hoe ze dan ook heel rustig vertellen dat er slechte LSD in omloop is, en als je wilt proberen, dat je maar een halfje moet nemen  :Big Grin: 
Misschien heeft iemand de video of DVD liggen en kunnen er wat duidelijke caps worden gemaakt?

----------


## rolanddeg

ik heb een videoband van woodstock, ik zal proberen wat shots te nemen... ik beloof alleen niks ivm een computer die momenteel oorlog aan het voeren is tegen mijn software [xx(]

----------


## cobi

Bestond er toen al iets wat leek op een PA?

Ik heb wel eens een verhaal gelezen over de Beatles die een concert voor een paar duizend man gaven. Dat was een 'in the round' opstelling en de roadies draaide gewoon om de zoveel minuten de versterkers een kwartslag verder zodat de andere hoek van de zaal ook even iets kon horen.

----------


## JH

> citaat:_Geplaatst door cobi_
> 
> Bestond er toen al iets wat leek op een PA?
> 
> Dat was een 'in the round' opstelling en de roadies draaide gewoon om de zoveel minuten de versterkers een kwartslag verder zodat de andere hoek van de zaal ook even iets kon horen.



Dat snap ik toch niet goed, bedoel je niet dat ze de luidsprekers omdraaiden, want volgens mij komt er geen geluid uit versterkers (toch geen waarneembaar geluid zonder luidsprekers, of je moeste de fan bedoelen [ :Wink:  ) of jij moet mss speciale versterkers hebben  :Wink:

----------


## DJ.T

De gitaarversterkers enz. al aan gedacht?

----------


## Klaaske

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ.T_
> 
> De gitaarversterkers enz. al aan gedacht?



Gezellig zonder vocals  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ.T

Als er, zoals Cobi vraagt/verteld, nog geen PA was, dan moest daar toch iets anders voor verzonnen zijn.
Misschien ook wel op een gitaar amp erbij geprikt?
Maar voor zover ik weet was het fenomeen PA toen ''al lang'' uitgevonden.

----------


## jerre

Het begrip PA bestaat toch al wel ff ja, 'k had nog altijd 'ns beloofd in 'n ander topic dat 'k 't artikel over de 'vernieuwing' van de geluidsinstallatie vh sportpaleis (in Antwerpen) ging inscannen. Daar wordt al van PA gesproken (en is van 1947), je moet dan wel weten dat 't om 'n installatie gaat van 4x30w, speakers allemaal serieuze hoorns.

----------


## Sikkie

maarrrr, ik heb idd wel eens gelezen dat bij een concert van de Beatles, de fans zo uit hun dak gingen en gilden, dat ze boven de versterking uitkwamen... Ik weet alleen niet meer welk jaar dat was.

Gr,

Tom

----------


## DJ.T

Is dat een prestatie dan?
Dat doen die gillende meisjes elke keer weer op de TMF Awards  :Wink:

----------


## oversound

> citaat:ik heb een videoband van woodstock, ik zal proberen wat shots te nemen... ik beloof alleen niks ivm een computer die momenteel oorlog aan het voeren is tegen mijn software



Hoop dat het lukt, zou erg leuk zijn.

Maar vroeger werd sowieso alles toch gedaan met hoorns. Ik vind juist zo grappig dat je zoveel duizenden mensen kon voorzien van geluid met een installatie van maar een relatief weinig Watts.
terwijl we tegenwoordig installaties neerplanten van 75000 Watt en meer. Lijkt me toch leuk om terug in de tijd te reizen en daar aan te komen met je line array van duizenden Watts :Big Grin:  Wat zullen ze opkijken[ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## wouter_jp



----------


## DJ.T

Hoe bedoel je, meer mensen dan verwacht?  :Wink:

----------


## van schijndel

Best hoog, zonder tuigje


JBL site:
1969 - JBL transducers power Woodstock and other major rock festivals

dus even zoeken:

 de FOH mixer op woodstock

dit was z'n mengtafeltje volgens de site (als ik het goed begrepen heb met mijn gebrekkig Engels...) http://www.3rdearmusic.com/hyarchive/hypa.html


en dit de JBL speakers (???)


Of haal ik nu twee woodstocks door elkaar?

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door oversound_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:ik heb een videoband van woodstock, ik zal proberen wat shots te nemen... ik beloof alleen niks ivm een computer die momenteel oorlog aan het voeren is tegen mijn software
> ...



Nee hoor, ze zullen niet opkijken , in die tijd was er niks beters !! Nu zijn er tal van systemen : van gewone tot superdeluxe processor systemen , line array en noem maar op !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
En nog zijn we niet tevreden , je moet eens een maand uittrekken om alle posts eens goed door te lezen, dan weet je meteen hoeveel ongenoegen er is over al deze hedendaagse topsystemen 
sis

----------


## oversound

Ja oke heb al meerdere discussies gelezen over het normaal stacken en line array's.
En ik moet nageven dat ik best vaak line arrays heb gehoord(verschillende merken) waarbij ik zoiets had van nou dit kan een stuk beter en waarom niet gewoon een paar kasten op elkaar gestackt, wat me op die locatie veel handiger leek.

Maar ach ieder zijn smaak. Zolang het maar goed klinkt.

Emiel

----------


## ostracized

whaha, aan die contragewichten op de stands te zien wegen die mic's er aardig in... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## showband

> citaat:
> Lijkt me toch leuk om terug in de tijd te reizen en daar aan te komen met je line array van duizenden Watts *Wat zullen ze opkijken*[)]



Als huidige geluidsontwerpers de ontwerpers uit die tijd zouden ontmoeten dan zouden ze huilen.
Die jongens moesten gewoon met potlood en rekenlineaal installaties uitwerken die met een paar honderd watt een stadion van verstaanbaar geluid konden voorzien. Of rond de vorige eeuwisseling (1900) geluidsmeubels ontwikkelen die met alleen mechanische versterking platen mooi en luid afspeelden. En dat kregen ze voor elkaar!

Er was niets mis met de acoustische kennis uit die tijd. Tegenwoordig wordt er nogal snel naar headroom en computercontrole van systemen gegrepen waar waarschijnlijk die oude garde met een paar pennestreken gehakt van konden maken op een bierviltje. [V]

Als ik dan toch aan het stoken ben... vergelijk het geluid van een thorensdraaitafel uit de sixties eens met een MP3 speler van de zelfde prijs. Of een "wurlitzer" met een "pubcomputer" systeem. Dan weet je waar de prioriteiten liggen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## oversound

Het opkijken bedoelde ik ook meer in de zin van ontwerp van de kasten de grote enzo tegen over de enorme hoorns enzo van toen. En ik twijfel er niet aan dat ze in die tijd ook voor goed geluid konden zorgen.
Heb zelf ook nog een aantal loodzware peavey cs serie bakken uit de jaren tachtig staan. perfect spul niet kapot te krijgen.

Maar ik heb dit topic ook geopend om wat te zien van die oude tijd.

----------


## wouter_jp

> citaat:_Geplaatst door oversound_
> 
> Het opkijken bedoelde ik ook meer in de zin van ontwerp van de kasten de grote enzo tegen over de enorme hoorns enzo van toen. En ik twijfel er niet aan dat ze in die tijd ook voor goed geluid konden zorgen.
> Heb zelf ook nog een aantal *[u]loodzware peavey cs serie bakken </u>*uit de jaren tachtig staan. perfect spul *[u]niet kapot te krijgen</u>*.
> 
> Maar ik heb dit topic ook geopend om wat te zien van die oude tijd.



dat is niet helemaal waar...

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:Het opkijken bedoelde ik ook meer in de zin van ontwerp van de kasten de grote enzo tegen over de enorme hoorns enzo van toen. En ik twijfel er niet aan dat ze in die tijd ook voor goed geluid konden zorgen.
> Heb zelf ook nog een aantal loodzware peavey cs serie bakken uit de jaren tachtig staan. perfect spul niet kapot te krijgen.



Die stammen al uit de jaren 70...En 1 keer perongeluk iets in de vorm van sluiting..en heel de eindtrap eruit...Wat was het, 13 torren per kant?

----------


## oversound

Ach zolang ik er maar blij mee ben he :Smile: 

Maar niemand meer iets van woodstock?

emiel

----------


## Iko

In 69 waren er toch al wel mengtafels... ? in ieder geval meer als een losse unit per kanaal ..

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat: In 69 waren er toch al wel mengtafels... ? in ieder geval meer als een losse unit per kanaal ..



Voor de liefhebbers, het is geen PA gebeuren, maar ze waren er al wel in de 60's, mixers...

http://www.oldsms.co.uk/gear/green2.jpg

http://www.oldsms.co.uk/gear/oba8.jpg

http://www.oldsms.co.uk/gear/marconi.jpg

Die laatste was (misschien is) een groot merk, destijds...

----------


## Jag

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Iko_
> 
> In 69 waren er toch al wel mengtafels... ? in ieder geval meer als een losse unit per kanaal ..



Het is niet eens een losse unit per kanaal. Het zijn vier kanaals mixers  :Smile: . Ben wel benieuwd wat ze aan EQ hadden. En of ze delay stacks hadden, en hoe dat dan gedelayed werd (na ja, als het uberhaupt al gedelayed werd).

----------


## LodeS

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Olaf Duffhuës_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat: In 69 waren er toch al wel mengtafels... ? in ieder geval meer als een losse unit per kanaal ..
> ...



Die dingen lijken meer op geheime radio zenders uit de tweede wereldoorlog[8)]

----------


## erik_gj

Ik vind het echt mooi om te zien al, die oude spullen! Dat doet me denken aan een oude stoffige kast bij ons op school...volgens mij staat daar nog een hele oude (Siemens?) versterker. die past ook wel in dit rijtje thuis! zal er morgen even foto's van maken tijdens de opendag.

greetz erik!

----------


## erik_gj

ja opendag geweest! foto's gemaakt van de "tischverstarker" (duitsers en lange woorden....) hier volgen ze,







bij de volgende muziek avond maar eens kijken of hij het nog doet!

greetz Erik

----------


## Dave

Verdomd, ik ken dat ding, stond op het GGC ergens aan de zijkant podium of boven in de kast. Ben ook nog even bij de open dag geweest, oude leraren terugzien en zo [8D]

----------


## erik_gj

helemaal gelijk dave! stond boven in de kast. Ook op het GGC gezeten, bij de techniek? en jij hebt nog met dit beest gewerkt?

greetz erik

----------


## Dave

Ik heb op het GGC gezeten, heb in 2001 m'n HAVO daar gehaald. Dat ding stond er al toen ik daar als brugpieper rondliep. Ik heb hem toen al nooit zien werken, dus hij zal er staan voor de nostalgie.
(Dat toneel hebben ze ook nooit gemoderniseerd, nog steeds dezelfde oude herzbakken zag ik [8D])
Jij zit daar nu in de techniek commissie? Pakken ze het nog steeds zo groot aan als een aantal jaar terug?

----------


## erik_gj

ik mag mag me nu hoofd van de techniek groep noemen  :Wink:  en wat is groots, ik heb nooit foto's gezien van hoe het vroeger was. Van de laatste muziek avond heb ik geloof ik wel foto's die kan ik wel even opzoeken kan je oordelen.

----------

